
Discord Is Spyware - erikbye
https://spyware.neocities.org/articles/discord.html
======
jimbob45
My friends and I only use Discord because Skype devolved into a phenomenally
terrible experience after Microsoft acquired it. None of us have pledged
allegiance to Discord; there's simply no markedly better option out there.

~~~
polyterative
that's it, same for me

~~~
erikbye
As far as voice quality goes, or is it all the other, more social, features
that are the deciding factor?

Just random examples, but I have experienced better voice quality using
Teamspeak, Microsoft Teams, and Telegram (desktop). I have commented on
specifics regarding Discord's voice quality previously.

